# 92 Stanza Transmission



## M1a2tank (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a 92 Nissan Stanza with a manual transmission. I couldn't engage 2nd or 4th gear and reverse would pop out of gear. Then the shifter wouldn't engage any gear. I changed the clutch, pressure plate and the fork. I also replaced the slave master cylinder and fluid. Now it still will not engage 2nd, 4th and reverse still pops out of gear. It will engage 1st, 3rd and 5th. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PapaCap (Dec 8, 2007)

Did you check the shifter linkage? It's odd that it doesn't engage in all the gears that you pull toward the back of the car. Maybe someone with a better understanding of the internals of a manual transmission may have a better answer.

pc


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

You need a new transmission either rebuilt or used. When the bearings inside the trans wear out it will fail to hold in gear. I suspect it had been popping out of the other gears prior to this.


----------

